# I was reading of things that were around 100yrs ago that arent today.



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

One of them, was that in WW 1, in England, a man made silk slips for women to wear, instead of the cotton bloomers they had been wearing. He said it would make it easier and faster for women to escape during zeppelin raids. Well, during the 20s, at Collage Frats, guys who got lucky said that they went on Zepplin Raids lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT, even in my day, 50s/60s collage guys would go on pantie raids to Sororitys and cop their underwear.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

And dying from malaria, and don't forget polio. 

The good old days.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

M & P, That was then, now we got drive bys, and hotel shooters.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Your trophy case should be getting full of those eleven foot pole awards.

geo


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

Looks like panty raids are still in fashion

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/03/30/police-judge-admits-to-stealing-neighbors-underwear.html


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ha, pretty sad. We had a judge that, while banging his gavel, was also , well, U get the pic. lol


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Horse drawn delivery carts. My Great Grandmother had a huge terrace attached to her city apartment and she grew all sorts of food and flowering plants. My Mom visited her all the time as a child and they would stand at the railing watching the horse drawn carts going by. If a horse deposited a pile of manure my Mom would run down the stairs with a coal shovel and scoop and grab up the prize as this was their fertilizer. She had to be fast as everyone else was watching and ready to run as well. Don't see this anymore in most countries but in India cow manure patties are dried and used for fuel.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

About 1871 my great-grandfather's brother was a trolly driver in Grand Rapids, Michigan. That's a HORSE drawn trolly, by the way.

Mon


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Corn cribs and haystacks. 
Check row planters. 
100+ mph trains....
Truss bridges. 
Steam locomotives and steam engines. 
Sailing ships 
Multi story Outhouses


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Puter
hybred seed
A- Bomb on up
hydraulics
self driving tractors
3pt hitch
pnumatic tractor tires


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol 100 years ago self driving tractors were called horses.......


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup. That's a fact. We had a team that knew when to go and stop while picking corn by hand.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol once watched a Amish cultivater team. 
The boy driving was asleep and fell off. But they did fine as he ran down the row trying to catch up. 

They may even have picked up a little speed......


----------



## jmtljhanley (Mar 27, 2018)

Kids playing outside.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Small pox scars. Coal delivery trucks. Hobos. Poor Farms. Self supporting Mental Institutions. Lead paint. Tuberculosis Sanitariums. Affordable hand made shoes. Trap door long johns. Spittoons.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Wooden apple crates, orange crates, cheese in wooden boxes, lunch meat in long, square cans, Windmills everywhere, Ice wagons making home deliveries, doctors making house calls.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Wind turbines, drug needle tracks, tattoos on nearly everybody, coal trains, Hobos? Get serious. Drive down most streets in Tulsa, and youll see/m with their signs. AT LEAST the hobos, sometimes would work. self sustaining prisons, asbestos, HIV, AK47s, microwaves, sun tanning booths. Paint tanning.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Kids were taught to write in cursive, they read the classics and history wasn't watered down and altered.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Thankfully corsets are a thing of the past - except of course for naughty play - which can be fun. I am not talking about a bustier but a real corset. I once had to wear one for a school play and not only was I bruised by it but actually felt nauseated the whole time I was wearing it. And it was not laced to the ridiculous tightness that was fashionable. It really caused enormous physical damage to women - and of course led to the deaths of thousands of whales.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

now kids are back to printing, and using calculators, and NOT the Big Chief TABLETS that we used.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I still cannot believe that schools are no longer teaching cursive. Printing is for children. A printed work application would not impress me all. Nearly all resumes are computer generated and printed so it is hard to tell if they are the work of the person or a copy of something on the internet. The basic application filled in by hand tells a lot. 

My Dad used to exercise his brain and our brains by adding/subtracting/multiplying/dividing up a page of phone numbers from the phone book. He and my sister could do it in their heads but I always had to write the numbers down. But still a great exercise. The problem today is finding a phone book.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we still have phone books. matter of fact my latest one was in the mail box today when I got home. Dad was big on exercising our brains too. not that it did me a lot of good! my friend still wears a corset . I don't know how she can stand it. I've never worn one.

I hated those spittoons. one of my grandfathers had one. he didn't live with us because Mother wouldn't have stood for it. we had a friend (my husband and I) same age as us that we hadn't seen for years. he came to visit one night. we had company and he sat to the table and brought out a spit can. everyone got up and walked away . his wife stopped him from using it but our supper was ruined. I was sick as a dog. his wife said he used it all the time at home. I got an awful weak stomach when it comes to stuff like that. ~Georgia


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Fountain pens. Buggy whips. Bronzed baby shoes. Burning garbage dumps. Telegraph wires. Battleships. Lard tins. Check rows. Salted cod. Stereopticans. Reed organs. Carpet beaters. Isinglass windows. 

geo


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Georgia; One of the most shocking memories of my boyhood was seeing a woman dipping snuff. My grandmother's birthday, big family gathering way out in the country, including some of her old women friends from the community. I was perhaps 8 or 9 years old, playing with my cousins in the yard. One of the old woman called "Charlie, will you go out to the trash pile and get me a tin can?" I did so, and found that she wanted a spit-can for her snuff habit. Big yuck for a little boy. Found out later that some of the old women did this because their teeth hurt. Around 1937, '38, well before the war.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Strike anywhere kitchen matches. Mercury thermometers.

geo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

You can still get strike anywhere matches, well, as of 2yrs ago I got mine. I still see mercury thermometers in Lowes and HD. Why cant you get baby shoes bronzed anymore, tho I admit I havnt seen a pair in 50yrs if then. We have burning garbage dumps here in Okla. They use used up rock quarries for them, and old coal mines. open pit.

Birth control pills, electric cattle prods, electric fence chargers, There working at NO electric wires. Invisable fighter planes. fiberglass fishing rods, night sight, 18in corn rows, No till, No plow, Holograms, self propelled vacuums, Tinted windows.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no trouble to get the strike anywhere matches and the salted cod. might be surprised at what there is still around. I can still go to a little store and dig around with this long handled hook thing in a big wooden barrel and bring up my salt meat and salt pork. 2 different barrels of course. same way with salt turbot. I can't get any sounds though now. you haven't lived until you've eaten sounds hash. ~Georgia


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Georgia, what is sounds?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I love my Roomba.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

u sure you aint talking about souse?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

whistech said:


> Georgia, what is sounds?



that comes from the soundbone of the cod. it isin't everyones cup of tea same as cod tongues. it's an acquired taste but i was raised on that stuff. it is about 2 or 3 in . some bigger depending on the fish.

that is cut out same as you cut out tongues and cheeks and salted for some time. then when you want a feed they are cleaned and washed real good. and soaked overnight same as salt fish. then boiled(potatoes boiled separately.) then they are drained and chopped fine and added to the mashed pot. then fry up some onions then mix the whole thing together.

we always had it served with home made bread. there's a newfoundland store in Halifax where i get my goodies but they haven't had it in years. my sister is still able to get a few so she is going to send me some. the secret to these are cleaning them good. they have a skin on them that's got to be peeled off during washing and cleaning. ~Georgia


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

http://bronzery.com/products/baby-shoes.html

*Remember The Patter Of Little Feet… *
Every parent still has them – those tiny first shoes, carefully wrapped up and put away for safekeeping. But what keeps them safe from time? Let us help you preserve them forever in beautiful bronze, pewter, silver or gold and let time stand still.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

nope, that aint souse.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Milkmen


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Pay phones
Operators 
Green fatigues and round caps. 
OD green everything instead of camo. 
Army jeeps


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Internet cafes, bullet mono rail trains, Kevlar, camo, instead of Kakie?, entertainment centers, Amazon free delivery


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Color TV didn’t show up till the 20s so it hasn’t made the 100 year point yet . 
Weirdly enough even though we didn’t have interstates a 100 years ago we had trains that ran over 100 then.....but not now !


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cross town mail delivery 7 times a day !


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> Cross town mail delivery 7 times a day !


And 2 mail deliveries a day to homes M-F with once on Saturday, morning and afternoon. I had forgotten about that until you brought mail delivery up.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think the first TV was in 23, BUT I thought it was B&W.

Facebook, Skype, and all the rest. tasers, paintball, neon lights, space ships, and stations, Hybred seed corn, operating while moving square hay bailers. Infered. Power steering,


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Well the first TV in this neighborhood might have been barely in the 50s and black and white for sure.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Around 56 or so here. Table model Halacrafter set. Screen a bit bigger than the biggest now phone screen.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone remember the B&W that had a spinning disc in front of the screen that allowed you to watch in color ?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

We didn't have one, but ive seen a VERY few that had a sheet you placed over the screen. It was blue, I think grey, and green. IF you put it on right, the blue simul;ated sky, the green grass. I don't know what you were supposed to think while watching, say, Ive got a Secret, Truth or Consequences, with Bill Baley, or the news with Dave Garraway.
BY THE WAY. Did anybody know of the captain that landed on Iwo? He and his men got trapped going up a hill and had to go bACK DOWN. hE RAN BACK AND FORTH, DRAWING FIRE ENABLING HIS MEN TO GET BACK DOWN THE MOUNTAIN.. Sorry bout the craps. 
OR
The man who was a Navy Seal. had 127 confirmed kills. Was a hard drinker, and had his arms and body all tatted up. When he got out, He became a minister.
Both were later on TV.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, I watched the one that had the colored sheets that you put over the screen. It was the summer of '55 that I saw that. Family down the block got a new color TV and invited us to come over and watch it. REALLY disappointing 

My grandfather had a TV repair shop and sold TV's at about that time (died spring '55) so it must have been relatively "new" Because I had never seen such before. However, once was all it took. Didn't look for color again until it was IN the TV.

Mon


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol the spinning disk one was pretty cool the disc had to be like 12 inches to watch like a 3 inch screen and it would get out of phase which you could correct by wetting your finger and barely touching the rim of the disc.
NOW THAT WAS INTERACTIVE TV !


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

My stepfather had a tv repair shop and sold tvs and record players. We had the first color tv on the block. Our neighbors would come over to watch Bonanza and the bowl games.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I miss being able to select the produce I want, put it in a bag and then have it weighed and priced right there - either by the clerk in the produce department or a self serve scale/pricing machine. Knowing how much I have and what the actual cost will be has often made me decide to put it all back or take less or buy more and saved me some embarrassment at the cash when my selection turned out to require a bank loan. A small thing but missable.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

I miss people getting punished for parking in the fire lane in front of stores.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I miss full service stations.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

A 5 dollar ticket for me driving at thirteen.

Magistrate told Dad he had to fine him, but these young Deputies just don’t understand that you drive the truck when you can’t throw hay.

I turned 113 today.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The only revolving disc I ever saw was the one they put in front of silver Christmas trees.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Prismseed said:


> I miss people getting punished for parking in the fire lane in front of stores.


Define punish.

“A man who ignored a fire hydrant put Boston firefighters at risk Wednesday night. The man who parked his new BMW in front of a fire hydrant slowed the battle to save East Boston homes. 

Firefighters were forced to smash the windows and thread the fire hose through the car.”

https://www.google.com/amp/boston.c...mw-smashed-by-firefighters-was-brand-new/amp/


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Makes ya wonder if the ins paid for that or not.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I miss hats on both men and women. And on men I do not mean just ball caps. Of course most of the time we do not dress in a way that would look well with a hat added to the ensemble but there are still times when a hat would be appropriate.

Of course people will have to learn hat etiquette again.

*LEVINE HATS
St. Louis, Missouri est 1903*

*MEN'S HAT ETIQUETTE GUIDELINES*
*A gentleman should remove his hat as he enters a building, including a restaurant, home, classroom, theater, church*. This rule includes baseball caps and casual hats. *Hats are to be removed when inside, except for places that are akin to public streets, e.g., lobbies, corridors, and elevators in public buildings*.* In public buildings, the elevator is considered a public area, and therefore an area where a gentleman may leave his hat on.*

A gentleman should take off his hat and hold it in his hand when a lady enters an elevator in any building which can be classified as a dwelling. He may put his hat back on in the corridor. A public corridor is a thoroughfare of sorts, much like the street, but elevators in smaller buildings such as hotels or apartment homes tend to have the character of a room in a house.

*Men are also expected to remove their hats during the playing of the National Anthem*. A woman may leave her hat on during the playing of The National Anthem when indoors, unless it is considered unisex like a baseball cap. When wearing such a unisex cap, a woman should follow the same guidelines as for men.

*Men's hats are to be removed for the passing of the Flag and funeral processions, outdoor weddings, dedications and photographs.*

Removed hats are held in hand in such a way that only the outside and never the lining is visible.

For men, hats are tipped, (or doffed) slightly lifting the hat off your forehead, when meeting a lady (remove your hat if you stop to talk), or to "say" to anyone, male or female-- _thank you_, _hello_, _goodbye_, _you're welcome_ or _how do you do_. Tipping of the hat is a conventional gesture of politeness. This hat tipping custom has the same origin as military saluting, which came from the raising of medieval Knights face visors to show friendliness.

*WOMEN'S HAT ETIQUETTE GUIDELINES*
*Women do not need to remove their hats indoors as men do* -- unless they are rain hats.

For women, dress hats rarely need be removed. This rule of etiquette has developed out of the role of women's hats as outfit-specific accessories instead of general ones. Whereas men may have many hats available to match a variety of outfits, women may match only one hat with a single outfit. By a similar rule, women's hats worn strictly for warmth should be removed when indoors.

*HAT ETIQUETTE IN PLACES OF WORSHIP*
*Men are expected to cover their heads in Jewish synagogues*, and married women wear hats or scarves representing a display of increased modesty towards those other than the woman's husband. The small, round head covering or skullcap worn by men is called a "kippah" which means, "dome" or "cupola". The Yiddish word for the cap is "yarmulke". The wearing of the yarmulke is a reminder of humility before God, a mark of respect in a Jewish congregation, and a sign of recognition of something greater above oneself, which is why many male Jews wear a head covering whenever they are awake, with the exceptions of bathing and swimming.

*It is considered acceptable for women to wear hats in Christian churches, but is sometimes considered disrespectful for men to wear them*. A man should remove and hold his hat whenever he is in a Christian church.

*In Muslim mosques and Sikh temples head coverings are required for both men and women*.

*OTHER HAT ETIQUETTE NOTES*
For men's hats, any ornaments or decoration belong on the left side of the hat. The opposite is true of women's hats: hat pins and other ornaments should be placed on the right.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank God we don't wear hats anymore!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Skamp said:


> A 5 dollar ticket for me driving at thirteen.
> 
> Magistrate told Dad he had to fine him, but these young Deputies just don’t understand that you drive the truck when you can’t throw hay.
> 
> I turned 113 today.


WOW HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I actually really enjoy learning about etiquette and manners. What a difference manners and etiquette have made to civilization. And it sure is noticeable now even to one just as old as I am how much the lack of these things have sullied and made the world we live in such a rude and unkind place in just a matter of decades.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Course, I don't know how they did it in 03, BUT I doubt by then that many men completely lifted their hat slightly off their head when passing or coming up to a lady. I do think that they bent their brim down a inch or 2 in recognition of a lady, but that's it I think that SOME may have touched their brim when passing or coming up to a man, but NOT bent it in recognition of a man. That was left for women.
It says, (men may have many hats of different ensombles). I never saw dad with more than 2 hats, One for town, and one for farm. I can remember when he wore a snap brim hat to town, but shelved it and later wore a orange cap.
I never knew that about placing decorations on the left for men and on the right for women, but thinking on it, its true I guess.
mnn I have NEVER gone outside without a hat on, and never will. My boy says that's why im bald on top, but I had the mumps go down on me when I was a kid, and I think that weakened my eyes to sunlight, so I always got to wear a hat. I buy the biggest brimmed straw hat I can find in the summertime.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> mnn I have NEVER gone outside without a hat on, and never will. My boy says that's why im bald on top, but I had the mumps go down on me when I was a kid, and I think that weakened my eyes to sunlight, so I always got to wear a hat. I buy the biggest brimmed straw hat I can find in the summertime.


I never wear hats and I have a nice full head of hair and I'm 62. I do wear sunglasses though. I had mumps as a kid too, not sure what it has to do with your eyes.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Did your mumps go down on you?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Did your mumps go down on you?


Go down?? never heard that expression (for a disease at least, there is another meaning I know of.)


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Go down?? never heard that expression


Mumps generally just make the lymph nodes in your throat swell. But, lymph nodes are found all throughout your body, and if other lymph nodes are affected then damage can be done. Swelling lymph node in your armpits are one thing, but, there have been cases where a teen lost his fertility.

Swelling in places down hill of the throat was termed mumps "going down", and people were afraid of this, for very sound reasons. Small kids are safe from such damage, but older ones are not.

Small kids are vaccinated against mumps, now.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Terri said:


> Mumps generally just make the lymph nodes in your throat swell. But, lymph nodes are found all throughout your body, and if other lymph nodes are affected then damage can be done. Swelling lymph node in your armpits are one thing, but, there have been cases where a teen lost his fertility.
> 
> Swelling in places down hill of the throat was termed mumps "going down", and people were afraid of this, for very sound reasons. Small kids are safe from such damage, but older ones are not.
> 
> Small kids are vaccinated against mumps, now.


Any ideas how would that affect your vision like FBB said?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, we all have pretty good idea where his eyes are located now...

Mon


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

vickinell said:


> My stepfather had a tv repair shop and sold tvs and record players. We had the first color tv on the block. Our neighbors would come over to watch Bonanza and the bowl games.


Watching Bonanza right now


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Any ideas how would that affect your vision like FBB said?


I have heard that once in a while it can affect vision. I am a bit vague as to how, and it is a rare complication.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

mnn, take your hands and make both of them into fists. NOW, place them below your uno. Thats what my seeds looked like.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> mnn, take your hands and make both of them into fists. NOW, place them below your *uno*. Thats what my *seeds *looked like.


Place them below my what? and what "seeds" are you talking about?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

nivvermind.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> nivvermind.


Too hard to reply in English?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I always knew that mumps could cause deafness and measles could cause blindness but was not aware of mump's ability to cause damage to your eyes. But it sure can. I googled and was surprised - it can be mild as in conjunctivitis or really severe.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry Terri, I tried to avoid this, BUTT
mnn When the mumps go down on a boy, his test tickles get as big as both your fists placed below your peeker. It can cause him to be sterial? Shoot blanks. IF I had thought to have my sperm tested, I might have saved a vasectomy, and perhaps a third of my CS.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Man, has this thread really turned LOL. I Fingered it out mnn, Your a hammerhead shark LOL


----------

